# Teachers & Early Learning Facilitators Tribe?



## canadianhippie (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello all









I havent seen a tribe just for teachers, educational assistants, early childhood educators, resource teachers, child and youth support workers, etc.

Do we have many here?

Thought we could have a place to discuss our resources and challenges, successes and our ideas for change.

Im always looking for advice and mentorship from other professionals, this would help









I can start









Im in my second year of college now, another year to go for my post-diploma certificate for resource teaching

My goal is to be the early learning specialist for children with developmental delays living on Aboriginal reserves and to be a co-ordinator for a Healthy Babies/ Healthy Children or Head Start type program to teach prenatal and baby classes, especially for young parents/teen mothers

thats my HOPE

I can work in developmental learning classrooms, provide special need programming for community organizations, things like that


----------

